# How to connect a Cable modem to a wireless router ?



## ayushman9 (Nov 13, 2010)

I recently got YOU broadband plan in Pune .Now as usual the connection is through coaxial cable .and they gave me a cable modem of motorola build .

Now 

the modem does not has a inbuilt autoconnect method .That is we have to log on with manual broadband connection ,it does not have an inbuilt autoconnect build in ,i believe it is a dsl instead of adsl modem. Also a manual TCP ipv4 address was added in adapter properties .

Now i have a spare D-Link Wireless ADSL - Router (havin 4 lan port & 1 wifi port ) with me which i used for BSNL dataone .My question is can i use it in any way to make it a wireless hotspot .I mean i used to do it previously with bsnl dataone .But this time input is through a lan wire which i don't know how to configure inside the router ie i have to make the routher believe that internet is coming through lan port x instead of ADSL port .

When i asked the service man ,he said that officially they don't do this ,but privately for 2000 Ruppes ,he can configure with a dsl router of his own .Of course i denied as who gonna give 2000 for a 900 ruppes router .


Please tell me first it is possible or not ? Secondly is there any specific requirement for this kind of thing to work or the exisiting hardware are sufficient . I have read in many forums that this work but most of them are like join the modem to router and everything will work automatically . I know that's not so easy as sound . 

Please tell me if it is possible ? If it is what are the steps to do it ? And how the hell is it possible to  enter username & password in the router for accsessing internet through modem .


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 14, 2010)

can you provide the Model of The motorola modem?
And the DLink Wireless Router


----------



## ayushman9 (Nov 14, 2010)

busymaverick said:


> can you provide the Model of The motorola modem?
> And the DLink Wireless Router



The modem build is

You Broadband - SB5101 SURFBOARD Cable model (Motorola)

Bsnl Modem - BSNL ZXDSL 531B (ZTE Build )(Wirelss with 4 lan ports )

Sorry Sorry Sorry . I wrote Dlink by mistake


----------



## busymaverick (Nov 17, 2010)

type 192.168.1.1 on ur browser or goto ur modem page.
find out PPPoE.
send me a jpg copy of the PPPoE setting page on busymaverick@gmail.com
u can add ur user details there.


----------

